# new years resolutions



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone bothering.Mine ,to reduce how much I drink(alcohol) and to reduce my mice numbers to a level that doesn't take over my life.I'm always feeding,cleaning or at work.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine would be ermmm.....

- Loose a little more weight. ( How original lol )
- Get a better job 
- Cutting down on the junk food and eating a little more healthy lol.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

mines to finally start showing x


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

mines to get more mice  
diet  
have a better routine


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Mine are to win more awards at show, save $2000, and (of course) lose weight. I might be getting a shipment of mice from the continent, but that's not really a resolution, just exciting.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

1) Finishing the mouseproofing of my mousery.

2) Drink more.

3) Lose another 25 lbs.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

-Making a Mouse Colony cage
-Not fighting with my brother
-Making a mouse colony
-Be a supplier for a pet-only store


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm halfway through a bottle of wine,starting Monday


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi all

mine would be stop smoking
stop arguing with the mrs
and the most important bit improve my line of self mice

paul


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I made a resolution a few years ago to never make any New Year's Resolutions again - it's been the only one I've ever kept! :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

*Lose weight, Not much, but enough to make me not think i am putting it on! LOL
*Reduce my Pet types to a more 'pet like' level
*Finally and properly establish my two lines of satins and three (or more) lines of Lilacs
*Produce well typed satins by the end of the year, be producing Lilacs I can work with by the end of the year.
*Have a good enjoyable year. (My life is more settled than it has been in years, lets hope it stays that way!)

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

> *Reduce my Pet types to a more 'pet like' level


That one resolution done already! hehe Shifted 20+ mice to a lovely breeder in Woolwich! hehe Have a more reasonable 3 Pet mice now... all the rest are exhibition type. 

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My resolution to drink more meant to drink more often, not to drink more beverage. I'm doing well remembering to have half a glass of good red wine every evening.

BTW, I discovered a good inexpensive red wine called Black Box. It's one of those cartons with a spigot, kind of a great big juice box for adults. Unlike others I tried years ago, it's not blended with fruit flavors added on any of that nonsense. It's a true single vintage cabernet sauvignon. It's not the best wine I ever tasted, but it's very much drinkable. It's the equivalent of three bottles for around $15.00. The way it's packaged keeps it fresh for a couple of months. I like it!


----------

